

Robinhood opens free-trading flood gates for Android - solaarphunk
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/13/9141431/robinhood-android-app-launch-free-stock-trading

======
solaarphunk
Robinhood finally releases their Android app to all on the US app store.

